
Show HN: Trello Compact Mode - imalex
https://github.com/pennyapp/trello-compact-mode
======
fiatjaf
I think I would love to use this, but since my computer has memory problems,
this causes Trello to be even heavier than it already is -- because it has
more cards now.

~~~
imalex
Hmm, that's surprising to me, since all the cards are loaded into the DOM
regardless of whether or not the extension is active. The only memory
footprint should be from the extension itself, which should be minimal since
the code is so simple.

In fact, you might even observe a speedup because fewer elements are being
painted, but the difference as a whole should be marginal.

Are you experiencing actual slowness from using the extension? I'd be really
curious to know.

~~~
fiatjaf
Yes, huge slowness.

I don't think all the cards are loaded anyway. I think Trello loads them as
they are needed. Since the extension reduces the size of cards, it is as if
the list was scrolled down, then more cards are loaded. Is that a possibility?

~~~
imalex
How many cards do you have in your list? I have a list of 75 cards and I'm not
observing the lazy loading you describe.

